
The Only Thing You Need to Get Good At - thelinuxkid
http://www.raptitude.com/2017/03/only-thing-get-good-at/
======
cko
Link to the article mentioned in the post:
[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/12/19/how-to-be-a-
sto...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/12/19/how-to-be-a-stoic)

Raptitude is a pretty neat blog - I really enjoy his earlier posts. My
favorite article is titled "How to walk across a parking lot":

[http://www.raptitude.com/2011/09/how-to-walk-across-a-
parkin...](http://www.raptitude.com/2011/09/how-to-walk-across-a-parking-lot/)

